# Samson's Obsession



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Ain't no keepin' Samson from his tennis ball. He was a dog on a mission. Too funny.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Good Dog Samson!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I just love the way he rips a mouthful of cardboard away, then spits it out.....


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

That was too cute. He sure loves his tennis balls. Didn't take him long to get to it either LOL


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

goldenluver said:


> That was too cute. He sure loves his tennis balls. Didn't take him long to get to it either LOL


He also opens Christmas presents, too.....I posted a video of that last Christmas....

But he surely does love those tennis balls....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Here it is:


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> He also opens Christmas presents, too.....I posted a video of that last Christmas....
> 
> But he surely does love those tennis balls....


As much as Oaks likes his sticks!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

vrocco1 said:


> As much as Oaks likes his sticks!


lol....yep. Samson likes sticks too, but only after we've put all his tennis balls (and water bottles) away...


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

What a boy Samson,

The footage of him in the waves was amazing...

Very cute golden looks he was giving everyone while waiting with the bone.

clicked on the skateboard tug footage and had 9 goldens come flying into my office hopping around, snooping under and behind everything so I had to close it before they barked back!

Very cool.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I loved both videos. I just have one question...Who cleaned up the floor after he destroyed the box? Nothing stands in the way of a golden and his tennis ball.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

BeauShel said:


> I just have one question...Who cleaned up the floor after he destroyed the box?


I did.....after being asked SEVERAL times to do it....


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

WOW!! He's so neat and tidy about it too!! Geddy would have shredded that box down to it's last 1" bits... hehe. I'm amazed that Cosmo really couldn't care less.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

..._and with surgical precision, Sampson opens the offending box to retrieve his beloved ball_....too cute. He wasn't wasting any time, was he? My Sadie spits just like him:


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

GoldRocksMom said:


> What a boy Samson,
> 
> The footage of him in the waves was amazing...
> 
> ...


lol...you must've watched all my videos, huh?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Lego&Jacub said:


> I'm amazed that Cosmo really couldn't care less.


Cosmo isn't ball obsessed like Samson...but he will grab a ball and run at times, but it's more to get Samson chasing him...


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

He looks so much like Brooke with that tennis ball obsession. No matter how hard I try to keep a ball away from Brooke in the back yard in the days leading up to grass cutting, I still find balls all over the yard. She has one in her mouth constantly. I swear I think the neighbors that all walk the neighborhood bring balls to through at her if she is ought when they come around. As I have waaayyyyy more balls around here than what I have bought.

Hooch


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

TheHooch said:


> As I have waaayyyyy more balls around here than what I have bought.


Riley and I walked the dogs up to McDonalds the other day for ice cream cones....Samson found a tennis ball in the bushes in front of the restaurant. Have you ever watched a dog try and lick an ice cream cone with a tennis ball in his mouth?


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh, that's funny. He certainly was working on getting it back out, they have such a great sense of smell.

Shamus would tear up that box with our without a toy in it, though. We occasionally refer to him as our little recycler.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

That's sooooooooooo GReat!!!! Ain't a cardboard box in the world gonna stop Samson from getting a tennis ball!!!


----------

